# Isatap Treiber Problem



## Loratus (9. November 2011)

Hallöchen Buffed Community.
Bei meiner Freundin geht seit kurzem das WLAN nicht mehr. Beim Verbinden mit unserem Router oder einem eigen erstellten Netzwerk scheitert es schon and er Verbindung zum Netzwerk.
Hab dann Heute entdeckt dass bei ihrem Isatap Treiber ein Ausrufezeichen steht.
Dort steht folgendes:
"Das Gerät funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß, da Windows die für das Gerät erforderlichen Treiber nicht laden kann. (Code 31)"
Danach steht ich soll auf Problembehandlung drücken, was jedoch nichts hilft.

Hab dann auf meinem Laptop ein wenig gegooglet á la "isatap treiber", "isatap treiber download", hab jedoch nix gefunden.
Eine TreiberCD hat sie leider auch nicht.

Irgendwer nen Lösungsvorschlag?

Mfg
Loratus


----------



## Loratus (9. November 2011)

Keiner da der sich auskennt? =/


----------



## Dagonzo (9. November 2011)

Eine Systemwiederherstellung könnte das Problem schon lösen.


----------



## Soulii (10. November 2011)

treiber neu installieren...

man nehme herstellen und modell und man finde den passenden wlan treiber


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2011)

ISATAP sollte mit dem WLAN nichts zu tun haben, da es sich dabei um eine Technologie handelt mit der IPv6 über ein IPv4 Netzwerk geroutet wird.


----------



## Loratus (10. November 2011)

Nur warum kann sie seitdem nicht mehr über unseren WLAN Router ins Internet?

Und ich finde so schon nix wo ich die Treiber runterladen kann.


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Ich blicke in meine Kristallkugel... und sehe diesen Link hier: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932520/de Hat aber nichts mit deinem bzw. ihrem Problem zu tun.

Du kannst ja mal versuchen über den Gerätemanager den Treiber für den WLan-Adapter zu aktualisieren. Alternativ kannst du uns auch verraten welche Netzwerkkarte in dem PC deiner Freundin drin steckt. Das konnte selbst meine Kristallkugel nicht sehen.


----------



## Loratus (10. November 2011)

Bei diesem Link steht "Sie können diese Fehlermeldung bedenkenlos ignorieren. Die Fehlermeldung bedeutet nicht, dass ein Problem mit dem Adapter vorliegt. Der Adapter funktionert weiterhin einwandfrei."

Nur wenn deswegen anscheinend ihr komplettes WLAN nicht geht kann es wohl ned so Bedeutungslos sein.

Und über Gerätemanager steht da dass er aktuellste Treiber aktualisiert ist. Logisch, da sie ja kein Internet hat.


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Loratus schrieb:


> Bei diesem Link steht "Sie können diese Fehlermeldung bedenkenlos ignorieren. Die Fehlermeldung bedeutet nicht, dass ein Problem mit dem Adapter vorliegt. Der Adapter funktionert weiterhin einwandfrei."
> 
> Nur wenn deswegen anscheinend ihr komplettes WLAN nicht geht kann es wohl ned so Bedeutungslos sein.
> 
> Und über Gerätemanager steht da dass er aktuellste Treiber aktualisiert ist. Logisch, da sie ja kein Internet hat.



Es wäre ja auch abwegig den PC mal per Lankabel an den Router anzuschließen um mehrere Lösungsvorschläge durchzuprobieren.


----------



## Loratus (10. November 2011)

Hätte das Tiel n Lan Anschluss wär das ja kein Problem.
Es Router zu nennen war auch n Fehler von mir, eig heißt es ja "Webcube"
Das hat n Stromkabel und das wars.


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Loratus schrieb:


> Hätte das Tiel n Lan Anschluss wär das ja kein Problem.
> Es Router zu nennen war auch n Fehler von mir, eig heißt es ja "Webcube"
> Das hat n Stromkabel und das wars.



Hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass du aus Österreicht bist. Dann ist es wohl das komische Teil, oder? http://derstandard.at/1297820260996/WebStandard-Test-3-WebCube-Ist-die-Internetzukunft-schon-ein-Festnetzersatz

Jedenfalls... brauchen wir mal mehr Info. Also Win Vista wissen wir ja schon, auch das Isatap wohl nichts damit zu tun hat (regelt nur diese IPv4 und v6 Sache). Du müsstest halt schauen im Gerätemanager nach dem Eintrag der Netzwerkkarte bzw. dem WLan-Adapter oder was auch immer. Da sollte eigentlich auch der Hersteller des jeweiligen Geräts dabeistehen. Ein Tipp: Isatap ist es nicht!


----------



## Loratus (10. November 2011)

Ja genau, diesen 3 Webcube ham wir.

Kannst du mit "Atheros AR5008X Wireless Network Adapter" was anfangen?^^


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Loratus schrieb:


> Ja genau, diesen 3 Webcube ham wir.
> 
> Kannst du mit "Atheros AR5008X Wireless Network Adapter" was anfangen?^^



Kann ich! Der ist fürs Wlan zuständig. Selbiger verrichtet bei mir seine Dienste (Atheros AR9285). Ich suche mich mal ein bisschen durch.

Achja, wo wir gerade von Atheros sprechen. Gestern hat mein Win 7 ein Update für den Adapter mitinstalliert. Ich vermute mal nach allem das der PC deiner Freundin ein Laptop ist, oder? Auf dem ist nicht zufällig TuneUp 2009 installiert, oder? ^^


----------



## Loratus (10. November 2011)

Die hatte TuneUp Testversion Installiert und vor kurzem wieder deinstalliert. Hats was damit zu tun?^^

*edit*
Laut Systemwiederherstellung hat sie TuneUp vor ner Woche Deinstalliert, Problem besteht jedoch erst seit 2-3 Tagen. Kann also nix damit zu tun haben oder?


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Loratus schrieb:


> Die hatte TuneUp Testversion Installiert und vor kurzem wieder deinstalliert. Hats was damit zu tun?^^
> 
> *edit*
> Laut Systemwiederherstellung hat sie TuneUp vor ner Woche Deinstalliert, Problem besteht jedoch erst seit 2-3 Tagen. Kann also nix damit zu tun haben oder?



War auch nur ein fixer Gedanke von mir. Bei meiner Recherche stieß ich auf einen Beitrag der alle drei Dinge (TuneUp, Isatap und kein Wlan) in Verbindung brachte. Egal, genug der Verschwörungstheorien.

Bis jetzt weiß ich so viel: das Problem bezüglich der Isatap Fehlermeldung und der fehlenden Verbindung zum WLan ist KEIN Einzelfall. Es gibt tatsächlich seitenweise Beträge die genau darum handeln. Jetzt ist es schwer zu sagen, ob das auch bei deiner Freundin zutrifft, aber es kann auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Weiter im Text.

Es gibt augenscheinlich keine allgemein gültige Lösung. Bei dem einen half das, bei dem anderen jenes; wir müssen einfach mal drauflos werkeln und hoffen, dass es irgendwann zündet. Aber ich habe mir mal die besten Vorschläge zu Gemüte geführt und nach reiflicher Überlegung für testenswert befunden.


Einstellungen checken: vereinzelt waren auch nur die Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindungen schlichtweg deaktiviert. Ich weiß leider nicht wo man die dazugehörige Einstellung bei Vista findet, aber sicher irgendwo bei den Netzwerkeinstellungen.
Isatap Adapter deaktivieren: im Gerätemanager den Isatap Adapter rechtsklicken und deaktivieren. Soll angeblich schon geholfen haben. Besser finde ich aber den hier...
Isatap Adapter deinstallieren: wie eben rechtsklicken und diesmal Deinstallieren anklicken. Danach im Gerätemanager nach geänderter Hardware suchen und das Teil wieder installieren lassen. Soll vielen schon geholfen haben.
Netzwerkadapter updaten: Naheliegende Lösung. Kann klappen, muss aber nicht. Passenden Treiber gibt es hier: http://www.atheros.c...set=27&system=3 (Qualcomm Atheros bietet auf der eigenen Homepage übrigens KEINE Treiberdownloads an. Eventuell beim Laptophersteller im Supportbereich suchen. Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum die Firma QUALcomm heißt...)
Last but not least: IPv6 deaktivieren. Klingt logisch und dann doch wieder nicht. Einfach im Netzwerkfenster die obligatorsiche Wireless Verbindung rechtsklicken, Eigenschaften auswählen und den Haken bei "Internetprotokoll Version 6 (TCP / IPv6)" entfernen.
So, das war es erst einmal. Ich hoffe, das davon irgendetwas bei deiner Freundin funktioniert.


----------



## Loratus (10. November 2011)

> Einstellungen checken


Schon davor gecheckt, nix bewirkt.



> Isatap Adapter deaktivieren


Kein Erfolg.



> Isatap Adapter deinstallieren


Deinstalliert und bei neuer Hardware suche wird Isatap nicht mehr angezeigt. Oo



> IPv6 deaktivieren


Funzt ned. =/

Das aktualisieren probieren wir Morgen dann, wird Zeit für die Heia.^^

Danke jedenfalls schonmal 
Geht garnix soll sie mal bei Support Anrufen morgen.


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Loratus schrieb:


> Deinstalliert und bei neuer Hardware suche wird Isatap nicht mehr angezeigt. Oo
> 
> Letzten 2 Sachen werden noch probiert.
> 
> ...



Hachja, wie wundervoll.  Das war auch alles, was ich zum Thema finden konnte. Sollten die letzten beiden Vorschläge auch nicht helfen führt wohl kein Weg am Support vorbei. Achja, das Problem scheint auch nur bei Win Vista aufzutreten, bei Win 7 nicht. Ich halte mal meine Augen und Ohren weiterhin offen .


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2011)

Leider grad zu faul alles durchzulesen so verzeiht bitte, wenn einige Lösungsvorschläge bereits gefallen sind:

- Falls deine Freundin einen Laptop hat, unbedingt checken ob nicht vlt. das WLAN über einen kleinen Schalter am Gehäuse deaktiviert ist. Laptops haben manchmal eine Funktion, die genau bewirkt, dass das WLAN nicht geht, aber es auch nicht der WLAN Adapter Deaktiviert ist. Eventuell ist die Funktion auch über eine Tastenkombination aufrufbar.

- Hau einfach die WLAN Karte aus dem Gerätemanager und starte den Computer neu. Windows wird die Treiber neu installieren. Das hat meiner Erfahrung nach schon mehr Fehler behoben als ich überhaupt noch zählen kann 

- Benutz mal http://support.microsoft.com/kb/241257 hier um zu sehen was da noch so an Netzwerkadaptern aus der Vergangenheit rumgeistert. Im Zweifel alle rauslöschen. Windows wird beim Neustart die wichtigen neu installieren.

Ansonsten kann ich nur noch sagen, dass ich nur mäßig begeistert bin von Atheros. Nach langem rumprobieren und schlechter Latenz über WLAN, Probleme bei Streams etc. (an meinem Notebook mit Intel Wirelesss Karte an exakt derselben Stelle keinerlei Probleme) hab ich bei meiner Freundin das Atheros AR9285 Modul schließlich durch ein Intel 6200 N ersetzt und seither läuft alles problemfrei, schnell und zuverlässig.

Wireless Karten in PCs kann man sowieso sehr einfach ersetzen, aber auch bei den meisten Notebooks lassen sich die Wireless Module relativ einfach ersetzen und sind im Internet sehr billig zu kriegen (in meinem Fall 18&#8364.


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nur noch sagen, dass ich nur mäßig begeistert bin von Atheros. Nach langem rumprobieren und schlechter Latenz über WLAN, Probleme bei Streams etc. (an meinem Notebook mit Intel Wirelesss Karte an exakt derselben Stelle keinerlei Probleme) hab ich bei meiner Freundin das Atheros AR9285 Modul schließlich durch ein Intel 6200 N ersetzt und seither läuft alles problemfrei, schnell und zuverlässig.
> 
> Wireless Karten in PCs kann man sowieso sehr einfach ersetzen, aber auch bei den meisten Notebooks lassen sich die Wireless Module relativ einfach ersetzen und sind im Internet sehr billig zu kriegen (in meinem Fall 18€).



Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Schwierigkeiten mit Atheros. Das Problem liegt ja auch nicht am WLan Adapter, sondern an diesem komischen Isatap Dingens. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das alle, die ihre Schwierigkeiten mit Isatap haben, auch einen Atheros Adapter im Notebook hatten. Achja, etwas produktives habe ich auch noch beizutragen.

Öffne doch bitte mal die Eingabeaufforderung (Start - Programme - Zubehör) und tippe ipconfig /all ein. Suche den Eintrag mit dem Namen deines Atheros WLan Adapters (erster roter Kasten im Bild weiter unten) und schau nach, ob bei Autokonfiguration aktiviert (zweiter roter Kasten) Ja steht. Falls nein, folgen gleich noch weitere Schritte.


----------



## Loratus (12. November 2011)

> Öffne doch bitte mal die Eingabeaufforderung (Start - Programme - Zubehör) und tippe ipconfig /all ein. Suche den Eintrag mit dem Namen deines Atheros WLan Adapters (erster roter Kasten im Bild weiter unten) und schau nach, ob bei Autokonfiguration aktiviert (zweiter roter Kasten) Ja steht. Falls nein, folgen gleich noch weitere Schritte.



Also das steht genauso wie bei dir ein Ja.



> Falls deine Freundin einen Laptop hat, unbedingt checken ob nicht vlt. das WLAN über einen kleinen Schalter am Gehäuse deaktiviert ist. Laptops haben manchmal eine Funktion, die genau bewirkt, dass das WLAN nicht geht, aber es auch nicht der WLAN Adapter Deaktiviert ist. Eventuell ist die Funktion auch über eine Tastenkombination aufrufbar.



Ich bin zwar ned unbedingt das größte Technikgenie, aber dass WLAN eingeschaltet werden muss um zu funktionieren weiß ich auch. >.<


----------



## Klos1 (12. November 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was hier schon geschrieben wurde, bin zu faul zum lesen. Sollte ich also etwas wiederholen, was eh schon versucht wurde, einfach ignorieren. 

Hast du schon mal bei den Windows-Diensten geschaut, ob der Dienst "automatische WLan-Konfiguration" läuft und geschaut, ob du den ansonsten starten kannst und ob da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen kommen?
Oder stehen in der Ereignisanzeige irgendwelche Fehler bezüglich dessen?

Edit:

Kannst du mal ein Bildchen von ipconfig posten, also so, wie es hier einige Posts zuvor hochgeladen wurde, mit allen wichtigen Daten?


----------



## Loratus (12. November 2011)

> Hast du schon mal bei den Windows-Diensten geschaut, ob der Dienst "automatische WLan-Konfiguration" läuft und geschaut, ob du den ansonsten starten kannst und ob da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen kommen?
> Oder stehen in der Ereignisanzeige irgendwelche Fehler bezüglich dessen?


Status: Gestartet, Startyt: Automatisch.
Fehlermeldungen seh ich keine, hab den Dienst auch mal neu gestartet, erscheinen auch keine Fehlermeldungen.
Wo die Ereignisanzeige ist weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Loratus (12. November 2011)

*verklickt*


----------



## Klos1 (12. November 2011)

Mmh...komisch, da fehlt die Gateway-Adresse. Aber eine IP bekommst du wohl über DHCP. Welche Adresse innerhalb deines Netzwerkes hat denn dein Gateway, also dein Router, oder der WLan-AP oder what ever?
Kannst du mal das gleiche posten und zwar vom Rechner aus, der Internet-Zugriff hat?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. November 2011)

Der WALN Adapter hat eine 169.254.x.x Adresse, diese wird von Windows automatisch vergeben wenn der Adapter auf DHCP steht aber kein DHCP Server erreicht wurde. Mit anderen Worten der Adapter bekommt keine IP weil kein DHCP antwortet.

Schonmal versucht die Konfiguration für die Einwahl ins WLAN zu löschen und neu zu konfigurieren? Sieht für mich eher so aus als ob sich der WLAN Adapter erst gar nicht am Router richtig anmeldet und deshalb keine IP bekommt.


----------



## Loratus (12. November 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Der WALN Adapter hat eine 169.254.x.x Adresse, diese wird von Windows automatisch vergeben wenn der Adapter auf DHCP steht aber kein DHCP Server erreicht wurde. Mit anderen Worten der Adapter bekommt keine IP weil kein DHCP antwortet.
> 
> Schonmal versucht die Konfiguration für die Einwahl ins WLAN zu löschen und neu zu konfigurieren? Sieht für mich eher so aus als ob sich der WLAN Adapter erst gar nicht am Router richtig anmeldet und deshalb keine IP bekommt.



Öhm ja...nur wieso ging es von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr?
Und wie konfiguriert man sowas neu? xD


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. November 2011)

Loratus schrieb:


> Öhm ja...nur wieso ging es von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr?



Weil es ein Computer ist...



Loratus schrieb:


> Und wie konfiguriert man sowas neu? xD



http://www.netzwerkt...indows7wlan.htm

vorher die alte Verbindung dort entfernen und dann neu einrichten.


----------



## Loratus (12. November 2011)

Da steht was von Win7...die hat aber Vista, is das egal?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. November 2011)

http://www.netzwerktotal.de/wlanwindowsvista.htm

..wäre jetzt aber nicht wirklich schwer selber zu finde gewesen...


----------



## Loratus (12. November 2011)

war noch nedma auf dem link, nur win7 gelesen und gefragt


----------



## Loratus (15. November 2011)

Okay, Problem hat sich erledigt. Ging auf einmal wieder


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

Loratus schrieb:


> Okay, Problem hat sich erledigt. Ging auf einmal wieder



Die besten Probleme sind die, die sich von selbst lösen.  Freut mich aber das es wieder geht!


----------

